# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Виснет 1С

## Wmatik

1С Предприятие 7.7(сетевая версия) - 7.70.025
Конфигурация: Производство-Услуги-Бухгалтерия для Украины(7.70.010)
Подскажите, в чем может быть проблема. Когда заполняется справочник, который имеет две колонки: код и наименование, 1С виснет. Заранее спасибо

----------


## AVS300

Сделайте копию базы, попробуйте протестировать (Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Тестирование и исправление ИБ)

Проверьте, нет ли каких-нибудь процедур при записи элемента справочника (при нажатии на Esc программа отвисает?)

Попробуйте перенести копию на другой компьютер и посмотреть там всё ли нормально работает.

----------


## Wmatik

Кода вообще в справочнике нет. Тестирование два раза запускала, где-то час тестируется, потом мне звонят бухгалтера и говорят что им срочно надо зайти, я останавливаю тестирование (это кстати не отобразится на базе?).

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 15 секунд_
и на другом компьютере точно также зависает

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Версия 1с? База файловая или SQL? Справочник заполняется на той же машине, где база храниться или по сети заполняете?

----------


## Wmatik

1С Предприятие 7.7(сетевая версия) - 7.70.025, база DBF (файловая), база лежит на сервере, вход в неё осуществляется через терминал, справочник заполняется не на той же машине, где база

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Тестирование и Исправление тогда. Бухи подождут. В крайнем случае хотя бы попробовать переиндексировать.

Да, и размер базы какой?

----------


## Wmatik

1,4 Гб

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Тестирование и Исправление. И ждать, пока не отработает до конца.

----------


## Wmatik

хорошо,сделаем,позже отпишусь

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Можно скопировать базу и экспериментировать на копии, не мешая работать людям.

----------


## Wmatik

конечно, я всегда провожу эксперименты сначала исключительно на копии, вопрос в том как я буду проверять, ушла ли проблема, как-то не хочется минимум пол часа времени убить на вбивание справочника:(

----------


## barguzon

Свертка базы. Она же "Свертка бухгалтерских итогов".

----------


## Wmatik

> Свертка базы. Она же "Свертка бухгалтерских итогов".


А поподробнее можно?
База весит 1,4 Гб. Свертка нужна вроде когда базы намного больше

_Добавлено через 1 час 14 минут 47 секунд_
Сделала Тестирование и исправление.
Проблема не решилась, работают 30-40 минут, виснет.
Уже и не знаю что делать

----------


## SJ24

а как насчет антивируса? пробовали отключать? и виснет как я понял только на одном справочнике? и еще попробуйте сделать выгрузку-загрузку базы, иногда помогает (не сохранение и восстановление, а именно выгрузка-загрузка)

----------


## Wmatik

выгрузка-загрузка пробовала еще до тестирования, без результатов

----------


## SJ24

тогда надо все-же попробовать свертку

----------


## Wmatik

а можете подсоветовать статейку хорошую, как правильно сделать свертку?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Найти обработку Wrap.ert. Запускаем. Выставляем дату свертки. Корр. счет указывем вспомогательный. Тот, который 00. Снизу выбираем что делать с доками, которые более не понадобятся. И нажимаем "Выполнить". Сидим и ждем. Когда закончит, сверяем остатки в необрезанной и обрезанной.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_
Так же можно после свертки выполнить ТиИ с упаковкой таблиц.

----------


## Wmatik

а как узнать какие доки больше не понадобятся?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> а как узнать какие доки больше не понадобятся?


Этот вопрос наверное лучше задать бухгалтеру. При свертке 1с сама создаст новые документы. А что делать со старыми - можно указать.

----------


## AVS300

а что вообще за справочник, где он используется? Он пустой или что-то уже заполнено, может его "удалить" и новый такой же создать.

----------


## Wmatik

> а что вообще за справочник, где он используется? Он пустой или что-то уже заполнено, может его "удалить" и новый такой же создать.


Справочник создан был недавно, заполняется очень сильно, т.е. уже забит хорошо, удалить не получится

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

И какое количество элементов сейчас в этом справочнике?

----------


## AVS300

Пробовали удалить все CDX файлы и запустить базу монопольлно, чтобы они заново восстановились?

Всё таки скажите какие данные в этом справочнике, может имеет смысл хранить их по другому.

----------


## Wmatik

В справочнике хранится код по классификатору (Государственный классификатор) и его наименование. Индексные файлы не удаляла, думаете стоит попробовать?

_Добавлено через 27 часов 38 минут 54 секунды_
удалила индексные, после восстановления тоже виснет(

_Добавлено через 49 минут 38 секунд_
200 элементов набрано в справочнике, в смысле 200 строк. А может виснуть из-за того, что в реквизит "Наименование" вводится большое количество символов, около 200?

_Добавлено через 11 минут 31 секунду_
Еще одна идея возникла. В справочнике ж стандартно идут два реквизита код и наименование. Код я оставила, а вот наименование я не использую, создала свой реквизит. Может поставить вместе моего реквизита стандартный Наименование. Или оно не влияет?

----------


## Разработчик

1. Возмите стандартную обработку 1С - Tranref.
2. Сделайте выгрузку справочника в текстовый файл.
3. Удалите справочник из конфигурации.
4. Сохранитесь.
5. Создайте справочник в конфигурации снова. Параметр длина наименования поставьте 0.
6. С помощью Tranref загрузите данные.

----------


## AVS300

стандартный Наименование максимум 100 символов

----------


## Wmatik

> стандартный Наименование максимум 100 символов


ах,да, забыла, значит вариант мой не подходит. Сделала выгрузку справочника, удалила старый, создала новый, посмотрим как будет работать,позже отпишусь.
В общем  забыла за документ, в который забивается информация из этого справочника, справочник то я могу вырезать, а вот колонка в этом документе становится пустая. Документы возможно выгрузить? а потом загрузить

----------


## Разработчик

Сделайте по другому.
1. В тестовой конфигурации убиваете справочник. Сохраянетесь.
2. Создаете новый справочник.
3. В рабочей базе (сначала архив), конфигуратор-конфигурация - объединение конфигураций. MD берете из тестовой. После объединения в документах все останется без изменений. Обновится только справочник.

----------


## vovchicnn

Попробуйте такие "шаманские" действия:
1. Как выше было сказано, тестирование и исправление. Да на ночь запустите, если бухи ругаются.
2. Зайдите в Конфигуратор, выгрузите данные в архив, не путайте с архивированием! Загрузите полученный архив в чистую БД, туда же скопируйте все каталоги ExtForms и пр.
Мне такие несложные манипуляции несколько раз помогали в подобных случаях.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 38 секунд_



> Сделайте по другому.
> 1. В тестовой конфигурации убиваете справочник. Сохраянетесь.
> 2. Создаете новый справочник.
> 3. В рабочей базе (сначала архив), конфигуратор-конфигурация - объединение конфигураций. MD берете из тестовой. После объединения в документах все останется без изменений. Обновится только справочник.


Я конечно извиняюсь, но при этом справочник не обновится, а или исчезнет, или он просто не будет обрабатываться, это зависит от параметров объединения.

----------


## Разработчик

> Я конечно извиняюсь, но при этом справочник не обновится, а или исчезнет, или он просто не будет обрабатываться, это зависит от параметров объединения.


Читать надо внимательно документацию по объединению конфигураций, а не разводить флуд.

----------

